# brown dots, curling leaves, purple veins...help please!



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 21, 2011)

Hope all these attachments worked. All the picture are from the same plant 
except the last one, which has just started showing the same signs.

Both plants grown in soil and have a run off between 6.1 - 6.3. Under a dual cooltube set up totaling 300 watts with plenty of ventilation. Been feeding her General Hydroponics FloraMicro, FloraGrow, and FloraBloom...following the building blocks method described on the back with tables. Just over a month into flowering.

These darn brown spots started out on the lower fan leaves and slowly has worked its way to the newer growth, closer to the buds. The pictures aren't the best quality because I'm using a camcorder but what do you guys and gals think of her??


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 21, 2011)

Kinda looks like nutrient burn.  But when you said it worked its way from bottom to top it made me think magnesium deficiency.  Its hard to tell from those pictures.  What is the ph of the water before you feed?


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 21, 2011)

I just did a little research and I would say it is a mag deficiency.  A low ph will cause a lock out of magnesium.


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah that would make sense...i used to have a run off ph of 5.7 but have slowly been increasing it. the last time i fed her the ph was at 7.4 and the run off at 6.2. it has progressed pretty fast throughout the plant and is worse in random places.... i'll have to take a look at the nutes that i have and see which ones have magnesium in them...i won't bother adding any more though until i can get my ph up to at least 6.5


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2011)

"I" don'r see signs of defficiency, not mg anyway. 
I hate to even say the word... but I certainly see their tell tale signs....*MITES*....spider mites :shocked:  
  I'm afraid you have contracted the borg.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 22, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> "I" don'r see signs of defficiency, not mg anyway.
> I hate to even say the word... but I certainly see their tell tale signs....*MITES*....spider mites :shocked:
> I'm afraid you have contracted the borg.


 

:yeahthat:    Look for realy thin webs, and tiny little moving spots. Your plants are in my prayers.


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2011)

get magnification and inspect the under sides of your leaves, but I have "0" doubt, that they ARE there... :confused2:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 22, 2011)

Mine looked this way a while back, it indeed was cal/mag def...looked just like this on my Pineapple Express and Northern Lights. Gave them plenty of molasses and they did good!

I could be mistaken, but by the pics, these do look just like mine did...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2011)

hxxp://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks/ThankYou.htm


that may help...but  I too see Mite damage..Best  get a grip on that borg  befor it grips ya Ladies

take care and be safe


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Mine looked this way a while back, it indeed was cal/mag def...looked just like this on my Pineapple Express and Northern Lights. Gave them plenty of molasses and they did good!
> 
> I could be mistaken, but by the pics, these do look just like mine did...



see al those tiny "pinprick" like dots?... those are "mite-bites"..


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep mites. They look like there in a couple weeks flower. Not good. Be preventative before flower in the future.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 22, 2011)

Im not seeing mites you guys.  It looks like burning or rusting spots to me.  I have mites in my grow right now so I know what they look like and his plants dont look like they have mites to me.  Mites leave tiny white specks not big brown blotches like in those plants.  Notice how the spotting is on the veins?  He said it worked its way from bottom to top and the leaves are curling upwards.  It still sounds likea  mag defiecny to me but I really could be wrong.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 22, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> see al those tiny "pinprick" like dots?... those are "mite-bites"..



I mentioned exactly the same thing when I was reporting my issues as I posted above, I had no mites and still have no mites. This could be mites, but it truly looks identical to my issue which was a cal/mag def.

eta...be safe, check the undersides of the leaves for living things, look for webs etc...if they're borgs, you'll see signs.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 23, 2011)

So have you figured out the problem Guerilla?


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 24, 2011)

sry guys i just got back from snowboarding for a few days...but from what people are saying I think i have a cal/mag deficiency. the leaves that are affected are very brittle and have a lot of "rusty" spots. I've also had problems with my ph since square one (by adding peat moss to my soil mix and adding granular dolomite lime- not crushed up like i should have) and this makes me think I'm experiencing some sort of lock out....as for spider mites, I really don't think I have them. I had a hell of a time with them my last grow at my old apartment so I made sure that my growroom was spotless before I started this grow. no webs yet so I'm hoping I only have a cal/mag deficiency. I'm gonna flush her in a bit and try to get her ph right and then see what I can add for some cal/mag.

...sry for rambling on. I'm clearly still stoned from my snowboard trip


----------



## Roddy (Mar 25, 2011)

THANKS for the update GWF, please let us know how this turns out!!!! And of course, good luck and happy growing, my friend!


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 25, 2011)

will do Roddy and thanks for all the help everyone.  I've also noticed on the plant that's in the worst condition that the hairs on the buds are turning brown... More so and much faster than on any of my other plants. not sure what it means but I think it has something to do with my deficiency.


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 25, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> THANKS for the update GWF, please let us know how this turns out!!!! And of course, good luck and happy growing, my friend!



...hey Roddy. I was just creepin on some of your older posts and happened to come across your northern lights grow journal. It said you had severe cal/mag def. half way through flowering and your pics look very similar to what mine looks like....what exactly did you do to help alleviate the problem that far into flowering???


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 25, 2011)

If you have a grow shop nearby get some Cal-Mag made by Botanicare.  You can also use epsom salt mixed with water and you can foliar spray it to get quick results.


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 25, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> guerilla---YOU GOT MITES---all the cal mag in the world aint gonna kill thos spider mites---look under the leaves---you will see black spots---some of it is mite excrement---you have it bad enough that you won't need a magnifying glass to see them moving around underside of the leaves---all those dots you are seeing is the spots the mites are feeding at---the webs will show if you get to budding



I'm pretty sure I don't. I've dealt with them before and there are no black spots under the leaves...when i try to flip a lot of them over, the leaves will just crack they are so brittle. I haven't seen a single web and I believe the spots are too brown and rusty. when I had spider mites before, they left more like white dots that progressed to all my plants close by.

If I do happen to see any of those god forsaken pests ill let you guys know...for the mean time I just got back from the local grow shop and the guy there gave me a free sample of Botanicare Cal-Mag plus so I'll see if that helps.


----------



## babysnakess (Mar 25, 2011)

Those leaves look just like my og kush after being hit hard by the mites. I didn't find any webbing on the og but I did on the train wreck. My plants are 9 weeks in to 12/12 and have been hit hard by alcohol and water.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 25, 2011)

There will be no black spots w/ mites, just tiny white pin prick holes. Webbing comes down the road when there not controlled. Get a radio shack $11 handheld scope and look. Bet you see them. The scope can be used to check trichs also.


----------



## Irish (Mar 25, 2011)

may as well get on the mite train. i'm fighting them now also gwf. i usually do during my third grow each indoor season. i'm trying out azamax on them now. 

how hot is your bud room? what i'm seeing is mites, and excessive heat damage where the mites sucked the juices from the fans. that sir, is deffinate mite damage...


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 25, 2011)

wow this is really gonna suck if i have mites again...and its only a matter of time before they move to the plant next to it. here are  some more recent photos...symptoms have only gotten worse, but I really have never seen mites make spots like this before. maybe these are just a different kind of mite that ive never encountered.


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 25, 2011)

...And while I had the camera out I couldn't help but take a picture of a weird kind of budding on my girl. I've never had any "nanners" before or really know what they look like but I hope to god these aren't them. I've only found a few of them and they are more yellow than green. what should I do? pluck it or wait to see what happens?


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi. Im a nanner  yep. Hes saying hi to my friend. You have mites. Get forbid or floramite and spray once in veg, always around spring, summer. GL


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

im going to go ahead and say Phos, Mb, and Mn defic and nearly full nute lockout due to a lack of pH down. 

possible an ifestation, pics are not clear on that, but i really think he would see webs floating, mites on the light lens dropping down to plant etc.



isthe decay starting from ONE SIDE OF THE LEAF AND MOVING ACROSS TILL IT IS ALL TURNING BROWN? Damn caps lock sorry

or is it even brown spots?



edit: and u got a herm   just toss it into the hash pile


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 26, 2011)

ughhhh....great more bad news. what should I do with the nanners then? just pluck them off? I've seen these things before on plants and they still had a good smoke...but now im starting to think i should just chop her early to help stop the spread to my other plant next to it. this other plant is doing much better and only has two leaves towards the top cola that show some brown spots, similar to the spots on my problem plant.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 26, 2011)

Dang, bad to worse, I feel for you!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 26, 2011)

As for my cal/mag def....I gave her the cal/mag described above...and molasses!


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 26, 2011)

I still see no evidence of mites.  You def have a hermie and might want to ditch it.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree that you should chop so as not to pollinate the others!


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 26, 2011)

could i just pluck the nanners off since there aren't that many of them? or would it be better to just chop her?...id hate to see her go. shes my only dank strain I have growing right now. I found a single sour diesel seed in a batch that was quite large so it seems strange that she was a hermi. and I definitely dont have any light leaks...


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

she aint so dank if she aint a true she, kill that bastard with nuts! lol


how do u know what your seed is if u havnt planted it? was it pollenated from a male?


----------



## Hick (Mar 26, 2011)

guerillaweedfare said:
			
		

> .* I found a single sour diesel seed in a batch that was quite large so it seems strange that she was a hermi. *a.



THAT is exactly how/why it ihas the tendancy to hermie. Think about it.. WHY else would a bag of otherwise seedless bud, have a seed??..:confused2:
 because it was fathered by an errant hermie staminate flower.. :doh:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

hick, u n I are on the same page today lol


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 26, 2011)

alright I understand now...it just looked so promising early on and completely different from my other plant. I guess I should just stick with buying seeds online then. I've always saved seeds that I find in some nice looking buds but I guess I'm gonna stop wasting my time.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

actually, you should find a pure female and clone it.


----------



## guerillaweedfare (Mar 26, 2011)

yeah that's in the near future OG... right after I get my first hydro set up under my belt. 

and just an update, I chopped her tonight...so whether the he/she had the borgs or not its in the past and hopefully out of my growroom.

I'm just gonna put all my effort into my last girl now until I have to move out of this apartment...can't wait to set up a new growroom in new place though. I have some big plans :bong2:


----------

